
Node.js, TC-39, and Modules - brianleroux
https://hackernoon.com/node-js-tc-39-and-modules-a1118aecf95e#.k7y89a933
======
brianleroux
Be sure to check the followup by @awbjs also
[https://medium.com/@awbjs/follow-up-tc39-meets-node-js-
modul...](https://medium.com/@awbjs/follow-up-tc39-meets-node-js-
modules-76fdea278370#.2w7f8awba)

